# Exercise Motivation Thread is broken.



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Can't get beyond page 47. In IE, Chrome or Firefox. 

Thanks.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Seems to be working again.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Glad to hear that is has been resolved. 

If this occurs again let us know and we will be a rebuild.

Richard.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Thread isn't loading the last pages again. 

Thanks.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey DayOne, 

Are you still experiencing this issue? I wasn't able to replicate the issue as I was able to view all the pages after pg 47 (using Chrome on PC). Nonetheless, I will do a rebuild just to ensure nobody else is encountering this problem. Give it a few hours after this post goes up to check again if you're able to view any pages after 47: 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/351770-exercise-motivation-thread-48.html

Cheers, 
Natalie


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Yungster said:


> Hey DayOne,
> 
> Are you still experiencing this issue? I wasn't able to replicate the issue as I was able to view all the pages after pg 47 (using Chrome on PC). Nonetheless, I will do a rebuild just to ensure nobody else is encountering this problem. Give it a few hours after this post goes up to check again if you're able to view any pages after 47:
> 
> ...


Appreciate the reply. But, @farsidejunky got round the problem, by making a new thread.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Thank you for the update 

~ Glenda


----------

